# how good are fisher space pens?



## benchmade_boy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All 

well i need your help again this time i think i need a new pen and i am thinking of getting a fisher space pen. how good are they really? if i get one i am going to get the bullet in matte black with a clip but where is the best place to getone? iv looked at tad gear and it looks like they have pretty good prices but are there better? i would really like to get a good pen that i could edc daily and not have to worry about it and i dont want a pen that cost to much like over $30.00 in my eyes that is just to much for a pen. so what is your experiances with them?

thanks 

have a great day!

David Miller


----------



## drizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

It's my current EDC pen and I like it. I carry it in my pocket and don't use the clip.

Pros: Compact, stays closed, opens easily, writes smoothly and clearly (I haven't really tested all the advertised surfaces and conditions).

Cons: Clip doesn't stay on, slides out of pocket easily (I have lost two that way), the black finish scratches off too easily.

There has been a lot of talk about blotching. I used to get it on pens I had years ago but haven't on any of my recent pens. I believe they have got that problem solved.

All in all I would recommend it.


----------



## Bogie (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 3-4 of them one std bullet & the rest are the clicky miltary versions from Brigade QM  at $8.99 there really hard to beat. I use them at work everyday without issue.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 6, 2006)

actaualy at fisher space pens web site i saw they had a new camo version. it lookes pretty coo. but for starters i think ill go with the standard black. so how easily do the clips come off? i watched a video and it said they were origanaly made to not have clips so i would guess they come off pretty easily?


----------



## MicroE (Nov 6, 2006)

I have several Fisher pens. None of them write smoothly. They regularly skip and splotch when writing, so I don't use them often.


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 6, 2006)

Good for what?

Fisher refills do all that they claim: write on near anything, even upside down. They don't dry out even after years of non-use, and last a really long time. But they tend to skip for the first 1/8" and aren't exactly low-friction rolling balls--they require some pressure to keep the ball rolling due to the nature of their rubber inks. The refills do fit Parker-type ballpoint pens if you prefer those and like the versatility of the Fisher refills.

The Parker Gel refills are closest to fountain pens--brilliant saturated colors, pen barely needs to touch the paper for effortless, smooth writing (probably best for those with carpal tunnel), etc. But they dry up within six months of opening and use ink at a rapid pace just like a fountain pen. Unlike a fountain pen, the ink reservoir is pretty small so they run out quickly.

If you intend to use a pen for legal documents and checks, a pigmented ink is best and most resistant to check-washing.

It's like with flashlights... you need a different pen for different uses, so just buy them all.


----------



## gorn (Nov 7, 2006)

I have carried a bullet pen for at least 10 years. I love them. Never had any of the skipping problems some people talk about. A few years ago Fry's Electronics was closing out a bullet pen/LED keychain light for $6. I grabbed a bunch and gave them out. Never had anyone complain to me about them.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

gorn said:


> I have carried a bullet pen for at least 10 years. I love them. Never had any of the skipping problems some people talk about. A few years ago Fry's Electronics was closing out a bullet pen/LED keychain light for $6. I grabbed a bunch and gave them out. Never had anyone complain to me about them.


WOW i wish i could find a deal like that. and i hope mine lasts as long as yours.


----------



## leukos (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a Fisher military and bullet pen. They work whenever I need them. I suppose if I were some executive, I would probably want a higher quality pen, but for sheer performance, they are hard to beat. Their new Trekker model looks like it will give the Inkapen a run for its money: http://www.spacepen.com/Public/WhatsNew/index.cfm


----------



## leduk (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't often write upside down,under water or in space.
Everytime I do write I don't want to start with a blotch.

Hence my space pen is in a box.

I carry a Comfortmate retractable pen. (several of them)

Cheers


----------



## Sigman (Nov 7, 2006)

I had the "smearing/blotching" problem with the medium tipped refills. I sent the one I was using and several new ones that were my "bench stock" back and asked for the fine point blue refills (as I had heard they had improved them)...they replaced them all. I've had no problems using those.

I use my Space Pen in all sorts of weather and depend on it! I've had pens freeze up on me in the cold.

Seems there are some more Space Pen threads around here...should round them up and merge them!

You may want to prowl through these threads for more info...


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a matte black bullet that I keep clipped to my wallet. The clip stays on great if you remove it, tighten it up and replace. I've never had any problems with skipping or blotching, and I would never leave home without it.


----------



## ACMarina (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the fisher military every day and have no problems. I also have the Apollo 13 space pen, but that's more of a collector item and I don't know how it writes..


----------



## cy (Nov 7, 2006)

you need to find ti space pen offer for under $20
purchased three so far, best deal I've ever seen 
they write great!


----------



## chmsam (Nov 7, 2006)

I have used them for years and had only one refill blotch and skip in that time. They really do write on wet and greasy paper -- I work with food and things can get messy -- and I also have used them in the rain. 

Any clips I have had come loose went back on with a little extra uumph and stayed put. I have also used their refills in Parker ball point pens with good results. 

Are they Waterman quality? Heck, no, but they certainly perform as advertised. Few things in life can make that claim, especially on election day.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been using one of the Crown Imperial Titanium models, like in the group buy, for about a year now and love it. For me, it's buttery smooth, but I'll admit, if you take a magnifying glass to the writing, you might notice a little splotchiness. My handwriting is so bad, though, splotchiness will never be a concern of mine! I doubt anybody would notice that it doesn't write "perfectly." I know that I don't know anybody that would ever notice. I think they're grrrrreat!


----------



## Coop (Nov 7, 2006)

I EDC the bullet with black TiNi coating. great writingtool. I got mine from www.penwa.com they have a lot of bullet pen varieties, including the matte black.

http://www.penwa.com/fisher/bullet.htm

Pretty color bullet pens:

http://www.penwa.com/fisher/color.htm

themed bullet pens:

http://www.penwa.com/fisher/theme.htm

and the more luxurious bullet pens:

http://www.penwa.com/fisher/bullet1.htm


The matte black sells for $15 or $16,50 if you want a clip. Shipping is $4 in the US.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

yeaj i think i am going to get one just hope i win in the space pen lottery. still cant decide where to get it from does any one know how much tad gears shipping is?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

ok guys i think i found a new conpetitor to the bullet it is the trekker space pen. it looks very nice now i need to decide witch one to get the bullet or trekker. check it out at www.spacepen.com

thanks guys!


----------



## Coop (Nov 7, 2006)

While the trekker looks nice, I think the bullet is still the better option. It looks like the trekker has a rubberized grip, and those are a lot less durable, even though they are more comfy to hold.

In my case, they are usually dissolved by my sweat (I have pretty agressive sweat, I can make copper coins all shiney again just by holding them) or if the rubber doesn't dissolve, it just hardens and starts to crumble after a while.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah i think i will get the bullet it juust looks more durable. 

now i just need to decide between tadgear.com and penwa.com


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

well it looks like i will order through www.penwa.com cuz at tadgear.com it is 16.99 plus 6,50 forground shipping so penwa is going to be the cheaper choice.


----------



## Coop (Nov 7, 2006)

TAD shipping is IIRC $6.50 by UPS registered ground.


----------



## Coop (Nov 7, 2006)

you're pretty quick there benchmade boy


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah that was pretty wierd we both posted at the same time and i came up first:shrug:


----------



## Coop (Nov 7, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> yeah that was pretty wierd we both posted at the same time and i came up first:shrug:




either you were a few seconds quicker, or the board sorts by nickname :laughing: 

good luck with your pen... Penwa is a great place to buy from...


----------



## dgc (Nov 7, 2006)

Probably it's not the best offer for you U.S. based guys but I had a great experience with Cyber Space Pens on eBay.

Almost every pen is shipped for free in the US and they have the best international rates I've ever seen.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a Fisher Space Pen in my mission wallet for over 5 years. I love it. Probably one of my most used EDC tools. There have been some complaints about the clips popping off, so it seems loose you may want to secure it with a drop of crazy glue. Here is a picture of the camouflage model.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=81


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 7, 2006)

does anyone have any coparison pics of the bullet next to somthing average like a benchmade or a surefire?


----------



## Dr Jekell (Nov 7, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> does anyone have any coparison pics of the bullet next to somthing average like a benchmade or a surefire?



You should wash your mouth out with soap!

Imagine calling a Surefire average. :lolsign:


----------



## Sharpdogs (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a comparison picture for you. I am not a great photographer so bear with me.


----------



## vaism (Nov 8, 2006)

Despite all the hype around Fisher space pens, i do not like it. 

The ink isn't smooth to write with. What i do find great is it's form. Looks good but writes average. Blotching on both pens, i had. Unfortunately, it really slips out of pants pockets easily... Lost my chrome one on the 1st day of carry. 

If you have to get one, the Chrome one is beaautifull... I just kept polishing it when it was around.

Searching for the next potential edc pen......


----------



## Coop (Nov 8, 2006)

vaism said:


> The ink isn't smooth to write with. What i do find great is it's form. Looks good but writes average. Blotching on both pens, i had.



I hear that quite often, I use mine almost everyday, but never had any blotching... Not with my bullet and not with my parker with fisher spacepen refill.


----------



## dg (Nov 8, 2006)

The ones I have had blobed like blob extras in the film "The Blob". And suprisingly they never could write on the back of photographs. Obviously no Polaroids in space then.

They were good for slipping out of my trouser pockets though and getting lost.

Despite this, the bullet shap is a nice one and I like to have one for occasional use.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 8, 2006)

does anyone know how much more a titaniaum coated bullet weighs more than a matte black bullet?


----------



## Coop (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know what a matte black bullet weighs, but my 'black' titanium nitrate coated bullet weighs 21 grams. that is including a matte black clip and a cartridge at (guesstimate) 80%.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 8, 2006)

now i need to find somone to trade my surefire hurricane pack for a good fisher space pen.:naughty:


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 9, 2006)

I am interested in this trade, shoot me a pm and we can work out some details..


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Nov 10, 2006)

Who has the best price on blue fine point refills?


----------



## bonvivantmike (Nov 10, 2006)

Looking on the Fisher web site, it appears that the #M4B / Matte Black Military Pen is no longer listed. I found some on eBay, and as far as I know REI still sells them as well.

Does anyone know if they have been discontinued?


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine got run over by a car in a parking lot and it's still fine, but a bit dented.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 10, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> Mine got run over by a car in a parking lot and it's still fine, but a bit dented.


that is so cool. wonder how much more strong the titanium is than the regular


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 10, 2006)

one more question when you hold a titanium one in the winter is it more or less cold than the matte black one? and how much more does the titanium one weigh than the regular one and is the matte black just a black coating?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 10, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> I don't know what a matte black bullet weighs, but my 'black' titanium nitrate coated bullet weighs 21 grams. that is including a matte black clip and a cartridge at (guesstimate) 80%.


maycooper- how do you like you black titanium is it really black or is it more silver? and is there somthing you could compare the weight to and do you notice it in you pocket?

Thanks


----------



## rifle59 (Nov 19, 2006)

dg said:


> The ones I have had blobed like blob extras in the film "The Blob". And suprisingly they never could write on the back of photographs. Obviously no Polaroids in space then.
> 
> They were good for slipping out of my trouser pockets though and getting lost.
> 
> Despite this, the bullet shap is a nice one and I like to have one for occasional use.



I slipped a "gripper section" from a throw away pen on my bullet pen to keep it from slipping out of my pocket. An alternative is to wrap a rubber band around it to keep it from slipping from your pocket.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 19, 2006)

i finally got a pen thanks to the super moderator unforgiven

i am blown away at how damn small this thing is it is tiny. now to get some ink


----------



## cbdudley (Nov 19, 2006)

Staples (the office supply chain) is now carrying a selection of the Space Pens. Prices are around $13. Don't know if they sell them online or not.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 19, 2006)

cbdudley said:


> Staples (the office supply chain) is now carrying a selection of the Space Pens. Prices are around $13. Don't know if they sell them online or not.


sweet are they the real space pen or a rip off?


----------



## cbdudley (Nov 19, 2006)

They are the real thing, made by Fisher.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 19, 2006)

can you get it from staples or do you have to go to a office supply?


----------



## spacetroll (Nov 19, 2006)

I travel into space sometimes twice a month so mine is a must.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Nov 19, 2006)

spacetroll said:


> I travel into space sometimes twice a month so mine is a must.


are you joking or are you for real i meen that would be cool to have an astronauhgt on CPF.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 20, 2006)

Are they good? NASA fly's them to outer space. I have them and I think they are very nice.

I keep the click one in my truck, and the bullet in my pocket.

If you are looking for some nice pens, try the ball points from S.T. Dupont. I have these for occasions where I like the look of a fine pen. I have a Mount Blanc ball point that stays on my desk at my office and a Dupont on the night stand.

I will warn you the Dupont and Mount Blanc pens are very expensive, while the Space pens are reasonable, very reasonable for what you get. I find the space pens very well made for a pen in the $20 dollar range.

I have them all over the place and I bought a bunch to give out as thank you gifts for my business.

Best,

RL


----------



## RedLED (Nov 20, 2006)

Spacetroll,

Wow! Twice a month to space. Congress must have increased NASA's budget, or are you on the secret NSA launch's?


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 20, 2006)

RedLed said:


> If you are looking for some nice pens, try the ball points from S.T. Dupont. I have these for occasions where I like the look of a fine pen. I have a Mount Blanc ball point that stays on my desk at my office and a Dupont on the night stand.
> 
> I will warn you the Dupont and Mount Blanc pens are very expensive, while the Space pens are reasonable, very reasonable for what you get.


 If you like the way the Mont Blanc writes, you can also carry one for just $15. I wouldn't take any rollerball on an airline flight though; they leak unlike the Space Pen or regular ballpoints.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 21, 2006)

I Don't use the roller ball. I have the standard MB ball point.


----------

